# merlin gerin ct ie 63amp 400v contactor problem



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

If you can manually operate the contactor and you have either defective coil oie no continuity or wrong voltage coil.


----------



## daniel (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi, 
no cant see where you can manually operate the contactor its a merlin gerin model number 16025 

do you know a way of closing it manually 

i think its a faulty contactor or a fault in the 24V AC on the coil terminals 
i just have to find where this is coming from

thanks


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

you could check you have current and voltage with a 24 volt truck bulb- less than £2 from a local motor factors.
take a continuity and resistance reading if coil in contactor


----------



## daniel (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi thanks will try that with the bulb


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Daniel.


First check the voltage requirements of the coil. You may not have a supplied the correct voltage to the coil. In which case it may have gone 'pop'. If it was a 24V coil then connecting mains across it will have done it no good at all. Take a screwdriver and press the centre 'mech bar' against the spring loading to check if jammed. Mains off of course. If free then continuity check of the contactor coil - then continuity check of mains input through stages to the coil contactor output. If you don't find an O/C then come back. These things are really quite simple but can be confusing if you have had to self assembly. IF it was a Klockner Meuler then I would understand your confusion. Their contactors are made just to confuse.

Frank


----------



## daniel (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi,
thanks for the info, it looks like i have no power feeding the coil which make the contactor work and this is feed via another board and is not marked up,
do you know if this will be feed from any size amp mcb or will there be a merlin gerin mcb just for this job

thanks


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

daniel said:


> Hi,
> thanks for the info, it looks like i have no power feeding the coil which make the contactor work and this is feed via another board and is not marked up,
> do you know if this will be feed from any size amp mcb or will there be a merlin gerin mcb just for this job
> 
> thanks


Sounds like you are in over your head. Call an electrician.


----------

